# 1 month old hasn't pooped in 2 days.



## AFWife (Aug 30, 2008)

Well, today is day two... He's alert, peeing tons, eating fine...

When do I worry?


----------



## HappyMommy2 (Jan 27, 2007)

I don't think you need to worry until you get to 5 days, as long as there are not other symptoms/issues. It is normal.


----------



## whozeyermamma (Oct 11, 2007)

Many EBF babies go 5-7 days without a poop. VERY common. Both my older DD and now this little DS are like this. As long as he's not showing signs of distress, gassy, uncomfy, very irratible, etc. you're totally fine.

When he does poop - it should be the same texture, consistency, color, etc that you're used to - and pretty big in volume! Pretty much every time DS poops we can count on a soiled outfit. But since it only happens once a week, it's not so bad.


----------



## AFWife (Aug 30, 2008)

He's been gassy...but I think that's normal for him. I have crazy letdown so he sucks air sometimes.


----------



## PhotoJournMama (Aug 22, 2008)

EBF babies can go so long without pooping! As they get older and they digest and absorb bm better, they don't need to poop as often because there isn't as much waste. I remember DS would go over a week sometimes (I think 10 days was his longest stretch).


----------



## Ellien C (Aug 19, 2004)

Not to worry at all. My Dr doesn't worry about anything less than a week. And even 10 days if everything else is good isn't necessarily cause for worry. But if you're still in the smallest size of diapers, I'd be ready to go up a size. You're in for "up the but and out the back" in my experience - LOL!


----------



## AFWife (Aug 30, 2008)

DS1 started going a week in between...but not until he was several months old. He was still going daily at this age.


----------



## MidcoastMEMom (Nov 11, 2010)

Oh, I am so relieved to find this thread! My EBF one month old daughter is on day 2 without pooping too! She had started going down to 1-2 x/day earlier this week and then just stopped. Everything else with her seems fine! She's eating, peeing a lot, sleeping well at night (I know - crazy) and is alert during her wakeful times. She does get gassy but she was gassy even before the "poop strike" and it's not like it makes her scream or anything... she doesn't seem to be straining or anything either. I am going to wait a few days before I start getting stressed by this! Thanks for the info!


----------



## Mother_of_3_81 (Jul 7, 2017)

My baby boy hasn't poop in 2 days someone help me


----------



## mary32882 (Nov 22, 2016)

Mother_of_3_81 said:


> My baby boy hasn't poop in 2 days someone help me


Now , what about your baby? If your baby is on breast feed it is not a problem. Sometime they can stay 4-5 days without pooping.


----------



## Owlyce (Feb 28, 2014)

all 3 of mine did that at this age. it will pass. literally


----------



## littletyker (Jul 30, 2017)

Oh dear.


----------

